# www.AuroraSlotCarsBobBeers.com



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

is now a live website and i will hope to populate it frequently with pictures and information about Aurora and their slot cars............thanks, Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice B! You're still and always will be da man!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice

adding the link

http://www.auroraslotcarsbobbeers.com/home.html


works well with IE
but firefox had a issue


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool Bob ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking good there Mr Aurora.


Rob


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

LOVE the Dodge wagon. Is it a 57 or 58?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*1958 Dodge Sierra Custom wagon*

With the famous push button transmission.


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I'd love to have a 1958 Dodge or DeSoto wagon.

More pics please!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Very nice Bob. I didn't know about some of the sets you showed.

Randy.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bob,

I don't want to be a wise crack and spoil the fun but the Tyco/Noch train display was regular Noch item with the catalogue # 9990.

Therewhere even 3 extensions available which would blow up the display to 2,7x1.2 meters.

Mario


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

^^^???


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mr_aurora said:


> With the famous push button transmission.


I had a 1960 dodge phoenix with that tranny, worked good. Color was fawn beige (pink).


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to see your site & keep posting, will visit often, great collection of cars in the garage but a tow hitch on the Fastback Mustang! ..RL


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Bob,

Looking to get some of those t-jet tires you have for sale please!
Joe Murray

[email protected]


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*Try his web site.*

Joe , did you try contacting him thru his website? I thought I saw a contact button?

Jeff


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

At least 5 rebel Chargers in that one FIND photo.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

BOB,
That is the best, unreal were you get the great idea? The ultimate Man Cave. Come home at night pull right in your own Hobby shop.WOW
SJJ


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

John,

I always had that idea but never had the room to do it. Now with a few acres of property and ready to retire, I can realize my dream. It is a 48X60 garage where half is parking and half is the hobby store for me personally, not for public consumption.

Mario,

The NOCH layout is not in my expertise but you being in Germany can perhaps shed some light on it. I am not surprised that it was a standard design of theirs and done quite well. TYCO was famous for using other company's developments for their own gain. Thank you for the info.

5 Rebel Chargers AND 4 RCMP's fun stuff.............


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob you are the biggest kid I know...Oh Yeah!! Bz


----------

